# Авиация > Матчасть >  Реестр Ка-29 и Ка-31

## Fencer

Тема вертолётов ОКБ им. Н.И.Камова не затронута на форуме.Решил организовать новую ветку.

*Реестр Ка-29
Заводской № | Серийный № | Тип | Бортовой/регистрационный № | Эксплуатант | А/д базирования| Примечания*

• Ка-252ТБ (Ка-27ТБ/«Изделие 02Д1»)  208 тёмно-синий  ОКБ им. Н.И. Камова  первый прототип Ка-29
• Ка-252ТБ (Ка-27ТБ/«Изделие 02Д2»)  209 тёмно-синий  ОКБ им. Н.И. Камова  второй прототип Ка-29

• 17804  Ка-29  15 жёлтый  830 окплвп ВВС КСФ  Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1
• 18813  Ка-29  23 красный  ОКБ им. Н.И. Камова  МВМС-2011
• 22201  Ка-29ТБ  06 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России
• 22907  Ка-29ТБ  22 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России
• 52350047121816 Ка-29  10 красный  Сызраньское ВВАУЛ  Троекуровка
• 52350025117811  29/2-08  Ка-29  38 жёлтый  696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок  планировался для участия в составе боевой экспериментальной группы (БЭГ), состоящей из четырёх Ка-50 и двух Ка-29 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе, дополнительно были установлены: пушечная установка 2А42, комплекс средств автоматизации и связи (КСАС), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ)
• 52350025118801  29/3-01  Ка-29  15, далее 35 жёлтый (696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА, Торжок), далее Ка-29ВПНЦУ 35, далее Ка-29ВПНЦУ без б/н (перед вылетом в район боевых действий бортовой номер и опознавательный знак был закрашен)  принимал участие в качестве вертолёта-целеуказателя в составе боевой ударной группы (БУГ), состоящей из двух Ка-50 б/н 24 и 25 и одного Ка-29ВНЦПУ б/н 35 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе в декабре 2000 – январе 2001 гг., дополнительно установлены: прицельно-пилотажно-навигационный комплекс (ПрПНК) «Рубикон», комплексная авиационная бортовую радиотехническая индикаторно-вычислительная система (КАБРИС), сопряженная с приемником системы спутниковой навигации, система внешнего целеуказания (ВЦУ),система управления огнём (СУО), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ)
• 52350025118804  Ка-29  ? (авиация погранвойск  КГБ СССР), далее 41 синий (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464, дата выпуска 13.09.1985
• 52350025118805  Ка-29  42 (авиация погранвойск  КГБ СССР), далее 42 (авиация погранвойск ФСБ России)  Ставрополь  в/ч 2464, дата выпуска 13.09.1985
• 52350026119801  Ка-29  18 красный (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 63 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 63 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 30.06.1986
• 52350035118819  Ка-29  21 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 77 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 77 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  оборудован аппаратурой облета РЛС авианесущих крейсеров, дата выпуска 30.08.1986
• 52350036119802  Ка-29  19 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 64 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 64 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 30.08.1986
• 52350036119804  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 65 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 65 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 30.09.1986
• 52350036119807  Ка-29  23 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 66 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 66 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 30.09.1986
• 52350036119808  Ка-29  24 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 67 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 28.10.1986
• 52350036119810  Ка-29  25 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 68 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, /д Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 68 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 28.10.1986
• 52350036119811  Ка-29  26 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 69 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 69 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 28.10.1986
• 52350047121804  Ка-29  59 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 70 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 19.02.1988
• 52350047121805  Ка-29  61 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 71 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 71 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 31.01.1988
• 52350047121807  Ка-29  62 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 72 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 72 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 31.01.1986
• 52350047121808  Ка-29  65 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 73 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 73 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 31.01.1988
• 52350047121810  Ка-29  66 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 74 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 74 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 12.02.1988
• 52350047121811  Ка-29  68 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 75 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 75 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 24.02.1988
• 52350047121813  Ка-29  69 жёлтый (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 76 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1), далее 76 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1)  дата выпуска 12.02.1988
• 52350018122905  Ка-29  22 жёлтый (555 оплвп ВВС КЧФ, Очаков), далее Ка-32ТМ LZ-MSL (а/к Scorpion Air, Болгария)  после продажи а/к Scorpion Air переоборудован в вариант Ка-32ТМ
• 52350218122907  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (555 оплвп ВВС КЧФ, далее ВМС Украины, Очаков), далее 32 жёлтый (ВМС Украины, Очаков), далее 019 ВВС Экваториальной Гвинеи
• 52350218122910  Ка-29  19 жёлтый (555 оплвп ВВС КЧФ), далее 19 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 33 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)  Очаков
• 52350225118807  Ка-29  23 жёлтый (555 оплвп ВВС КЧФ), далее 23 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 30 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)  Очаков
• 52350235118817  Ка-29  21 жёлтый (555 оплвп ВВС КЧФ), далее 21 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 31 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)  Очаков

Неизвестны заводские номера?

• ?  56-01  Ка-29  ?  ОКБ им. Н.И. Камова
• ?  Ка-29  17 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  18 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  19 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  20 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  21 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  22 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  22 жёлтый  38 окплвп ВВС КСФ (Североморск-2), далее 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1)
• ?  Ка-29  23 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  24 жёлтый  745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ, далее 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ, далее 7052 АвБ МА БФ  Донское
• ?  Ка-29  30 жёлтый  696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок  авария 18.10.1991
• ?  Ка-29  33 жёлтый  696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок
• ?  Ка-29  51  696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок  доработан в вариант Ка-29ВПНЦУ  планировался для участия в составе боевой экспериментальной группы (БЭГ), состоящей из четырёх Ка-50 и двух Ка-29 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе, дополнительно установлены: прицельно-пилотажно-навигационный комплекс (ПрПНК) «Рубикон», комплексная авиационная бортовую радиотехническая индикаторно-вычислительная система (КАБРИС), сопряженная с приемником системы спутниковой навигации, система внешнего целеуказания (ВЦУ),система управления огнём (СУО), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ)
• ?  Ка-29  60 жёлтый  38 окплвп ВВС КСФ (Североморск-2), далее 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1)
• ?  Ка-29  79 жёлтый  ВМС Украины  первый серийный, находится в качестве памятника в городке Башня на территории ГНИЦ ВС Украины (п.Приморский, Крымская область, бывший ГАНИЦ ВВС Украины, Украина)
• ?  Ка-29  84 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  85 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  86 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  87 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  88 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  89 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  90 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  91 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  92 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  93 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  94 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  95 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  96 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  97 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  98 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29  99 красный  710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ  Новонежино
• ?  Ка-29ТБ  29 синий  Hannover Air Show 1990

Если кто поправит или дополнит,то буду вносить изменения в реестр Ка-29.

----------


## Fencer

*Реестр Ка-31
Заводской № | Серийный № | Тип | Бортовой/регистрационный № | Эксплуатант | А/д базирования| Примечания*

• 03Д2-01  Д2-01  Ка-31  031 синий  ОП-1,прототип
• 03Д2-02  Д2-02  Ка-31  032 синий  прототип
• 23Д2-01  Д2-01  Ка-31  231 синий, далее 231 белый (в камуфляжной окраске)  прототип
• 23Д2-02  Д2-02  Ка-252РЛД (Ка-31СВ)  232 синий  прототип
• 0208?  Ка-31  208  ОКБ им.Н.И.Камова

Неизвестны заводские номера?

• ?  40 12  Ка-31  9314  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  41 03  Ка-31  ВМС Индии
• ?  41 04  Ка-31
• ?  41 05  Ка-31
• ?  41 06  Ка-31
• ?  41 07  Ка-31
• ?  41 08  Ка-31
• ?  41 09  Ка-31
• ?  41 10  Ка-31  ВМС Индии
• ?  41 11  Ка-31
• ?  Ка-31  722 синий  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  725 синий  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  56 синий (МАКС-2003), далее IN561 (ВМС Индии)
• ?  Ка-31  IN562  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  IN563  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  IN564  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  IN565  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  IN569  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  IN582  ВМС Индии
• ?  Ка-31  9284  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9294  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9304  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9314  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9324  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9334  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9344  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9354  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31  9364  авиация ВМФ НОАК
• ?  Ка-31 77 красный  ВВС КСФ  ТАВКР «Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов»
• ?  Ка-31Р  90 красный  859 ЦБП и ПЛС ВМФ России  Ейск
• ?  Ка-31Р  91 красный  859 ЦБП и ПЛС ВМФ России  Ейск

Если кто поправит или дополнит,то буду вносить изменения в реестр Ка-31.

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос по Ка-31:
• 23Д2  Ка-31  231
и
• 23Д2  Ка-252РЛД (Ка-25СВ)  232
Кто уточнит?

----------


## lindr

Уже писал в теме номера отеч. ЛА

Подборка Ка-31 на экспорт 2011

 ПРИБОРЫ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОГО РЕГУЛИРОВАНИЯ ТЕМПЕРАТУРЫ ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№4103*

 ВЕНТИЛЯТОР ЦЕНТРОБЕЖНЫЙ ДЛЯ ПРИНУДИТЕЛЬНОГО ОХЛАЖДЕНИЯ ГРУЗОВОГО ОТСЕКА ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№4104*

 ДИЭЛЕКТРИК-ТРАНСФОРМАТОРНОЕ МАСЛО, В ВЕРТОЛЕТЕ КА-31 ЗАВ.*№4105*

 ЧАСТИ НАВИГАЦИОННЫХ ПРИБОРОВ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№ 4107*

 ПРОЧИЕ ПЕРЕКЛЮЧАТЕЛИ ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31* № 4108*

 ЧАСТЬ АВТОПИЛОТА (СИСТЕМЫ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОГО УПРАВЛЕНИЯ) ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№4108, 4109*

 СИЛОВАЯ УСТАНОВКА ЛИНЕЙНОГО ДЕЙСТВИЯ ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№ 4110*

 ЧАСТИ АППАРАТУРЫ ДЛЯ ИЗМЕРЕНИЯ ТЕМПЕРАТУРЫ ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№ 4111*

Поправлю 2011-2012, есть еще 4106 пропущенный ранее таким образом мы имеем *4103-4111 подряд*.

 ИЗДЕЛИЕ ИЗ СТАЛИ, НЕ СПЕЧЕННЫЕ, НЕ КОВАНЫЕ, НЕ ШТАМПОВАННЫЕ. ИЗГОТОВЛЕНЫ ПУТЕМ МЕХАНИЧЕСКОЙ ОБРАБОТКИ ЗАГОТОВКИ. УСТАНАВЛИВАЕТСЯ НА ВЕРТОЛЕТ КА-31* №4106, 4108*:; (ФИРМА) ОАО "УМПО"; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ


	31	КАПП	40	12	2009	КНР	9314	
	31	КАПП	41	03	2011	Индия		
	31	КАПП	41	04	2011			сборка 2010-11
	31	КАПП	41	05	2011			сборка 2010-11
	31	КАПП	41	06	2011			
	31	КАПП	41	07	2011			
	31	КАПП	41	08	2011			
	31	КАПП	41	09	2011			
	31	КАПП	41	10	2011	Индия		
	31	КАПП	41	11	2011

----------


## Alexey_VVO

lindr, так вот эти борта 41-й серии все же китайские или индийские?

----------


## lindr

Пока не ясно. Был бы хоть один номер контракта вместе с номером борта я бы сказал точно.

Пока на 2012 год с КА-31 упоминаются перечни с № 356/1-2 по № 356/1-31 (Индия)

----------


## lindr

Посмотрел 2010 год Ка-31 все китай (З.Ч)

2011:

28.01.2011 - УСТРОЙСТВО СОДЕРЖАЩЕЕ ДЕТОНИРУЮЩИЙ УДЛИНЕННЫЙ ЗАРЯД, СНАРЯЖЕННЫЙ ВЗРЫВЧАТЫМ ВЕЩЕСТВОМ, ИМУЩЕСТВО ПО ПЕРЕЧНЮ № 8-356 ЗАПАСНЫХ ЧАСТЕЙ И РАСХОДНЫХ МАТЕРИАЛОВ, ПОСТАВЛЯЕМЫХ ДЛЯ ВОССТАНОВЛЕНИЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 С БОРТОВЫМ НОМЕРОМ *569*: (IN569)

Потом до конца марта идет один Китай для Ка-31 (З.Ч)

Декабрь 2011 - пошла Индия(З.Ч), вот такие пироги  :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

*Список аварий и катастроф Ка-29*

19.03.1987  Катастрофа Ка-29 38 окплвп ВВС КСФ
01.03.1988  Катастрофа Ка-29 745 окплвп ВВС ДКБФ
12.09.1991  Авария Ка-29 710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ

----------


## Fencer

Просмотрел RP по КА-29 и внёс изменения в реестр Ка-29.

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос по Ка-29:
• 52350036119804  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 65 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 30.09.1986
и
• 52350036119804  Ка-29  62 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 72 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.01.1986
Кто уточнит?

----------


## lindr

> • 523500*36*119804 Ка-29 62 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 72 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ) дата выпуска 31.01.1986
>  Кто уточнит?


вот это не сходится, 36 это 3-й квартал 86 реально может быть и позже, это нормально на 8 месяцев раньше - нет.

----------


## lindr

По поставкам в Индию Ка-31

Январь-Февраль 2004 з.ч для Ка-31 бн 561, 563 и 564

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Вопрос по Ка-29:
> • 52350036119804  Ка-29  62 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 72 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ)  дата выпуска 31.01.1986
> Кто уточнит?


Спасибо за найденную ошибку. У этого борта заводской 52350047121807

----------


## Fencer

Внёс изменения в реестры Ка-29 и Ка-31 по данным постов # 12, 13.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Вроде как КБшный Ка-29 23 красный. Фото попалось пару лет назад в сети, датировано ноябрем 2009 г. 



На оригинале заводской читается как 18813 (можно глянуть по ссылке). Позже борт был перекрашен, заводской закрасили и представили его на МВСМ-2011.

----------


## Fencer

> Вроде как КБшный Ка-29 23 красный. Фото попалось пару лет назад в сети, датировано ноябрем 2009 г. 
> 
> 
> 
> На оригинале заводской читается как 18813 (можно глянуть по ссылке). Позже борт был перекрашен, заводской закрасили и представили его на МВСМ-2011.


Тогда какой будет у него полный заводской номер?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

52350225118813 либо 52350235118813

----------


## Fencer

> 52350225118813 либо 52350235118813


Хорошо бы точно узнать.

----------


## Fencer

Вот фото Ка-31Р б/н 90 и 91 красные в 859 ЦБП и ПЛС ВМФ России (Ейск).Фото взяты отсюда: Ейск. - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU.Кому что известно по этим Ка-31Р?

----------


## Fencer

Вот еще фото Ка-31,найденные в моем компьютере.Ка-31 б/н 031 синий (первый прототип,возможно заводской № 03Д1),Ка-31 032 синий (второй прототип,заводской № 03Д2),Ка-31 231 синий в стандартной окраске и 231 белый в камуфляжной окраске (заводской № 23Д2),Ка-31 б/н 232 синий (заводской № неизвестен).По Ка-31 б/н 231 вопрос: камуфляжная окраска это второй вариант окраски и почему такой камуфляж?

----------


## Fencer

Вот фото опытного Ка-29 б/н 208.В моём реестре он проходит как Ка-31 б/н 208.Кто уточнит этот момент?

----------


## kabuki

> • 23Д2  Ка-252РЛД (Ка-25СВ)  232


Не Ка-25СВ, а Ка-31СВ.




> Ка-31 231 синий в стандартной окраске и 231 белый в камуфляжной окраске (заводской № 23Д2),Ка-31 б/н 232 синий (заводской № неизвестен).


231 и 232 - оба прототипы изделия 23Д2.




> По Ка-31 б/н 231 вопрос: камуфляжная окраска это второй вариант окраски и почему такой камуфляж?


Ну наверное потому что изделие 23Д2 - это вертолёт обнаружения наземных целей для "ВВС и сухопутных войск", поэтому и камуфляж нарисовали сухопутный, а не морской.

----------


## Fencer

Вот фото Ка-29 ВМС Украины,найденные в моём компьютере.Ка-29 б/н 30 жёлтый (бывший б/н 23 жёлтый авиации ВМФ СССР,бывший б/н 23 красный ВМС Украины,заводской № 52350225118807),Ка-29 б/н 31 жёлтый (бывший б/н 21 жёлтый авиации ВМФ СССР,бывший б/н 21 красный ВМС Украины,заводской № 52350235118817),Ка-29 б/н 33 жёлтый (бывший б/н 19 жёлтый авиации ВМФ СССР,бывший б/н 19 красный ВМС Украины,заводской № 52350218122910).

----------


## Fencer

> Ну наверное потому что изделие 23Д2 - это вертолёт обнаружения наземных целей для "ВВС и сухопутных войск", поэтому и камуфляж нарисовали сухопутный, а не морской.


Сухопутный камуфляж - это второй или первый вариант окраски?

----------


## Fencer

• 03Д2-02 Д2-02 Ка-31 032 синий прототип
В RP почему-то он проходит как Ка-32?

----------


## Fencer

• 23Д2-01 Д2-01 Ка-31 231 синий, далее 231 белый (в камуфляжной окраске) прототип
В RP он почему-то проходит как Ка-32,а в комментариях как Ка-35?

----------


## kabuki

> Сухопутный камуфляж - это второй или первый вариант окраски?


Получается, что второй. Сейчас он именно камуфляжный.




> • 23Д2-01 Д2-01 Ка-31 231 синий, далее 231 белый (в камуфляжной окраске) прототип
>  В RP он почему-то проходит как Ка-32,а в комментариях как Ка-35?


Потому что там нет отдельного реестра Ка-31. Изделие 23Д2, в разных материалах также проходил под обозначениями Ка-252СВ, Ка-31СВ, Ка-35 (не путать со старым Ка-35 - проектом тяжёлого винтокрыла поперечной схемы).

----------


## Fencer

> Получается, что второй. Сейчас он именно камуфляжный.


Спасибо за информацию.Я так и думал.

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 019 ВВС Экваториальной Гвинеи.

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 209 чёрный на большом десантном корабле (БДК) пр.1174 во время испытаний.Кто знает во время каких испытаний сфотографирован этот Ка-29?

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29,найденные в моём компьютере:б/н 19 красный,б/н 20 жёлтый,б/н 20 красный,б/н 21 жёлтый,б/н 21 красный,б/н 35 жёлтый,б/н 38 жёлтый,б/н 59,б/н 66 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший 23 жёлтый в/ч 87268,заводской № 52350036119807) на ТАВКР "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов".Один Ка-29 я индентицифировал по реестру,а остальные не смог точно так индентицифировать.Если кто знает про эти Ка-29,то пишите.

----------


## Fencer

Ещё фото Ка-29:б/н 22 жёлтый 396 окплвэ ВВС ДКБФ (Донское),б/н 69 ВВС КЧФ (Кача),б/н 70 жёлтый,б/н 70 красный 830 окплвп ВВС КСФ (бывший 59 жёлтый в/ч 87268,заводской № 52350047121804).Один Ка-29 я индентицифировал по реестру,а остальные не смог точно так индентицифировать.Если кто знает про эти Ка-29,то пишите.

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 10 красный Сызраньского ВВАУЛ (заводской № 523500121816) на аэродроме Троекуровка.

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 авиации ВВ МВД СССР или России.Кто знает про Ка-29 авиации ВВ МВД?

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 79 жёлтый ВМС Украины,установленный в качестве памятника в городке Башня на территории ГНИЦ ВС Украины (п.Приморский, Крымская область, бывший ГАНИЦ Украины, Украина).Кто знает его заводской номер и место службы при СССР?ВВС КЧФ и с таким же бортовым номером такого же цвета?

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 38 жёлтый на МАКС-1995 (Раменское,Жуковский).

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29,использовавшегося в качестве вертолёта-целеуказателя во время боевых испытаний Ка-50 во время войны в Чечне.Кто  что знает про этот Ка-29?Прежнее место службы и его заводской номер?В чём заключалась переделка обычного Ка-29 в вертолёт-целеуказатель?

----------


## Fencer

Ка-29 б/н 23 красный ВМС Украины (бывший 23 жёлтый авиации ВМФ СССР,заводской № 52350225118807).

----------


## Sr10

> Фото Ка-29,использовавшегося в качестве вертолёта-целеуказателя во время боевых испытаний Ка-50 во время войны в Чечне.Кто  что знает про этот Ка-29?Прежнее место службы и его заводской номер?В чём заключалась переделка обычного Ка-29 в вертолёт-целеуказатель?


Борт 35 696-го иивп, на который в инициативном порядке камовцами была впихнута ПНК Рубикон и навешены ЭВУ. Результат обозвали красивым именем Ка-29ВПНЦУ, погоняли по полигонам с осени 1997г, а в декабре 2000-го послали на Кавказ, где они на пару с другим 29-м выполнили 24 вылета за последующие два месяца.

----------


## Fencer

> Борт 35 696-го иивп, на который в инициативном порядке камовцами была впихнута ПНК Рубикон и навешены ЭВУ. Результат обозвали красивым именем Ка-29ВПНЦУ, погоняли по полигонам с осени 1997г, а в декабре 2000-го послали на Кавказ, где они на пару с другим 29-м выполнили 24 вылета за последующие два месяца.


Спасибо за информацию.А заводской этого Ка-29ВПНЦУ известен?А второй Ка-29 тоже был в варианте Ка-29ВПНЦУ?Прежнее место службы и заводской второго Ка-29 известен?

----------


## Sr10

> А заводской этого Ка-29ВПНЦУ известен?А второй Ка-29 тоже был в варианте Ка-29ВПНЦУ?Прежнее место службы и заводской второго Ка-29 известен?


Заводские мне неизвестны. Второй был тоже из Торжка, борт 38, огневой поддержки с 2А42.

----------


## Fencer

> Заводские мне неизвестны. Второй был тоже из Торжка, борт 38, огневой поддержки с 2А42.


Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Lynx

"Проверка боем. Подлинная история боевой ударной группы" (Андрей Зинчук):



> Параллельно велась доработка в разведчик-целеуказатель десантно-штурмового вертолета Ка-29 с бортовым №51. С целью повышения точности навигации, целеуказания и обеспечения закрытой связи с другими родами войск на него был установлен комплекс средств автоматизации и связи (КСАС), а также аналогичный применяемому на Ка-50 прицельно-пилотажно-навигационный комплекс (ПрПНК) «Рубикон».

----------


## Fencer

> "Проверка боем. Подлинная история боевой ударной группы" (Андрей Зинчук):


Спасибо за ссылку.Прочитаю статью с большим интересом.

----------


## Lynx

Ка-31 IN562 ВМС Индии
Ка-31 IN565 ВМС Индии
Ка-31 IN582 ВМС Индии
Ка-31 9294 авиация ВМФ НОАК
Ка-31 56 синий на МАКС-2003 -> Ка-31 IN561 ВМС Индии




> 52350036119804 Ка-29 20 жёлтый (в/ч 87268), далее 65 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ) дата выпуска 30.09.1986


Это который на Мосаэрошоу-92 был?

Ка-29ТБ 29 синий на Hannover Air Show 1990.
Ка-29 23 красный на МВМС-2011.

----------


## Fencer

Ка-31 б/н 56 синий на МАКС-2003 (Раменское,Жуковский),далее стал IN561 ВМС Индии.

----------


## Fencer

> Это который на Мосаэрошоу-92 был?


У меня фотографий с Мосаэрошоу-92 нет в компьютере?Может вы выложите здесь фото интересующего вас Ка-29,выставленного на Мосаэрошоу-92?

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ка-29 б/н 21 жёлтый в/ч 87268 (заводской № 52350035118819).Оборудован аппаратурой облета РЛС авианесущих крейсеров.

----------


## Lynx

Реестр поставок АП СНГ в 2012 году - Страница 8 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Китайские Ка-31:
9284 – декабрь 2010 г.
9294 – декабрь 2010 г.
9304 – сентябрь 2011 г.
9314 – декабрь 2011 г.
9324 – ---
9334 – декабрь 2012 г.
9344 – июль 2012 г.
9354 – июль 2012 г. (а не авг.2012)
9364 – ---




> У меня фотографий с Мосаэрошоу-92 нет в компьютере?Может вы выложите здесь фото интересующего вас Ка-29,выставленного на Мосаэрошоу-92?


Kamov Ka-29: Russian Navy Ka-29 20 (Yellow) Zhukovsky | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## Lynx

В Чечне в составе БУГ был один Ка-29, а не два.

----------


## Fencer

> "Проверка боем. Подлинная история боевой ударной группы" (Андрей Зинчук):


Lynx,вот что я нашёл через поиск: www.Airforce.ru - Проверка боем. Подлинная история боевой ударной группы. В этой статье нет упоминания об этом:
Параллельно велась доработка в разведчик-целеуказатель десантно-штурмового вертолета Ка-29 с бортовым №51. 
Есть ещё где то другая статья по этой теме?Дайте ссылку.

----------


## Fencer

> В Чечне в составе БУГ был один Ка-29, а не два.


Lynx,спасибо за уточнение.Статью я прочитал.Действительно в составе БУГ действовал один Ка-29ВПНЦУ.

----------


## Fencer

У меня вопрос.В вариант Ка-29ВПНЦУ был доработан Ка-29 б/н 35 или б/н 51 696 иивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА?Кто скажет точно.

----------


## Lynx

Ответил в личку.

----------


## Lynx

> У меня вопрос.В вариант Ка-29ВПНЦУ был доработан Ка-29 б/н 35 или б/н 51 696 иивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА?Кто скажет точно.


Тут возможна история, как у пятого опытного Ка-50. Номер 25 желтый появился только после Чечни, а до этого был номер 015. Но это лишь мое предположение.

----------


## Fencer

Вот выдержки из статьи "КА-50 В БОЮ или Подлинная история БУГ":

"Параллельно велась доработка в разведчик-целеуказатель десантно-штурмового вертолета Ка-29 с бортовым №51. С целью повышения точности навигации, целеуказания и обеспечения закрытой связи с другими родами войск на него был установлен комплекс средств автоматизации и связи (КСАС), а также аналогичный применяемому на  Ка-50 прицельно-пилотажно-навигационный комплекс (ПрПНК) «Рубикон».
Несколько позднее на опытный завод поступило еще два Ка-50: «торжковский» серийный вертолет с бортовым №21 и пятая машина установочной серии (№01-05), а также второй Ка-29. В случае успешной реализации решения первого замминистра обороны Армейская Авиация могла бы получить полноценное звено в составе четырех ударных вертолетов Ка-50 и средств внешнего целеуказания (ВЦУ) Ка-29ВПНЦУ."

и

"С 5 ноября 1999 г. по 21 июля 2000 г. на базе в/ч 32882 в течение 28 летных смен на вертолетах Ка-50 №24 и 25 и Ка-29ВПНЦУ №35 было выполнено свыше 150 полетов с общим налетом более 100 часов (в т.ч. 125 полетов на Ка-50). Была проведена проверка работоспособности вновь установленного оборудования на различных режимах полета, отработан порядок взаимодействия систем КАБРИС и ПрПНК в целях повышения точности вывода вертолетов на цель, а также методика использования системы внешнего целеуказания с коррекцией от системы КАБРИС."

и

"До 29 января 2001 г. БУГ выполняла задания в сокращенном составе – вертолет-целеуказатель Ка-29ВПНЦУ №35 и Ка-50 №24. Группой  Центра боевого управления Объединенной группы войск на Северном Кавказе для БУГ планировались и выделялись цели с заранее известными координатами, выявленные средствами разведки, которые, как правило, представляли собой места стоянок, лагеря и места сосредоточения боевиков, склады боеприпасов, блиндажи, укрытия, окопы и т.п. Большинство целей находилось в труднодоступной горной местности, на склонах, в ущельях и на вершинах гор с превышением над уровнем моря до 1500 м."

Дорабатывался Ка-29 б/н 51 в вариант Ка-29ВПНЦУ,а участвовал в составе БУГ Ка-29ВПНЦУ б/н 35.Кто уточнит?

----------


## Fencer

> Это который на Мосаэрошоу-92 был?


По камуфляжу похож на этот Ка-29,но на счёт заводского номера утверждать не буду.

----------


## Fencer

Вот этот Ка-29 б/н 38 жёлтый случайно не из 696 иивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА (Торжок)?Не он ли планировался для участия в составе боевой экспериментальной группы (БЭГ), состоящей из четырёх Ка-50 и двух Ка-29 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе и на него по этой причине дополнительно были установлены: пушечная установка 2А42, комплекс средств автоматизации и связи (КСАС), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ)?Кто знает?

----------


## Fencer

Ка-29 б/н 87 и 99 красные (взято здесь: Морская Авиация у нас есть и будет! - Страница 6201 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU) 710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ (Новонежино).Кто знает заводские номера?

----------


## lindr

Ка-31 725 и 722  INAS 339

----------


## Fencer

Внес дополнения в реестр Ка-31

• ? Ка-31 722 синий ВМС Индии
• ? Ка-31 725 синий ВМС Индии

----------


## Mister Z

Ка-29 зав. №22905 продан болгарской авиакомпании Scorpion Air и переделан в т.наз. Ка-32ТМ с регистрацией LZ-MSL. Позже сдавался в аренду испанской авиакомпании Helisureste и был перекрашен в её красно-жёлтую ливрею. В журнале Air International когда-то была статья про Helisureste с фотографией этой машины.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

В свое время в сети попались фото с 150 АРЗ. Около 2010 года.

----------


## Mister Z

Ка-31Р борт 90-красный, показанный на МВСМ-2013 в Питере, имеет зав. №4010. Причём, похоже, это именно заводской, а не серийный номер - на шильдиках РН и ГО то же самое, а не 13-значный номер по "дурацкой" системе.

----------


## lindr

Ну теперь вроде все сходится, расклад примерно такой

	31	КАПП	40	01	2003	Индия	IN561	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	02		Индия	IN562	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	03		Индия	IN563	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	04		Индия	IN564	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	05		Индия	IN565	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	06		Индия	IN566	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	07		Индия	IN567	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	08		Индия	IN568	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	09		Индия	IN569	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	10	2012	Россия	90	
	31	КАПП	40	11?	2012	Россия	91	
	31	КАПП	40	12?		Индия	IN721?	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	13?	2013	Индия	IN722	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	14?		Индия	IN723?	INAS339
	31	КАПП	??	??		Индия	IN724?	INAS339
	31	КАПП	??	??	2013	Индия	IN725	INAS339
	31	КАПП	41	03	2010	КНР	9284	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	04	2010	КНР	9294	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	05	2010	КНР	9304	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	06	2011	КНР	9314	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	07	2011	КНР	9324	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	08	2011	КНР	9334	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	09	2012	КНР	9344	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	10	2012	КНР	9354	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	11	2012	КНР	9364	4.Div/11.Reg

----------


## lindr

Сделал небольшой Валк нашего Ка-31 на мыльницу, надо будет потом поискать отличия от индийских машин 40-й серии. 

valkovenalainen — альбом «Ка-31Р Walkaround» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Ка-31Р борт 90-красный, показанный на МВСМ-2013 в Питере, имеет зав. №4010. Причём, похоже, это именно заводской, а не серийный номер - на шильдиках РН и ГО то же самое, а не 13-значный номер по "дурацкой" системе.


А ведь у Ка-29 заводские номерки то были 14-ти значные, не может ли быть длинный номер с шильдика 50033000100001 заводским? 500 - от изд. 500 (ка-27), 330 - от изд. 330 (экспортные Ка-31)...

----------


## lindr

> не может ли быть длинный номер с шильдика 50033000100001


Не может, это номер агрегата, на снимках 50033000100001 (правый киль), 50033000100002 (левый киль), 50031000000000

----------


## Djoker



----------


## lindr

19.03.2003 Ка-31 *IN564* испытательный полет *номер подтвержден*

----------


## lindr

Прибивка Ка-29 к сетке серий, номера серий возможно неверные, всего было выпущено 59 Ка-29, в среднем где-то 14 машин в серии.

156-я? серия

52350225118801	29	КАПП	156	01	2кв.1985	СССР	15	Камов ОКБ потом 35
52350225118802	29	КАПП	156	02	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118804	29	КАПП	156	03	13.09.85	СССР	41	2-й ОАО
52350225118805	29	КАПП	156	04	13.09.85	СССР	42	2-й ОАО
52350225118807	29	КАПП	156	05	2кв.1985	СССР	23	Украина бн 30
52350225118808	29	КАПП	156	06	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118810	29	КАПП	156	07	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118811	29	КАПП	156	08	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118813	29	КАПП	156	09	2кв.1985	СССР	23	
52350225118814	29	КАПП	156	10	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118815	29	КАПП	156	11	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225118817	29	КАПП	156	12	2кв.1985	СССР	21	Украина бн 31
52350235118819	29	КАПП	156	13	29.11.85	СССР	21	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 77

157-я Серия?

52350226119801	29	КАПП	157	01	30.06.86	СССР	18	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 63
52350236119802	29	КАПП	157	02	30.08.86	СССР	19	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 64
52350236119804	29	КАПП	157	03	30.09.86	СССР	20	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 65
52350236119807	29	КАПП	157	04	30.09.86	СССР	23	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 66
52350236119808	29	КАПП	157	05	28.10.86	СССР	24	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 67
52350236119810	29	КАПП	157	06	28.10.86	СССР	25	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 68
52350236119811	29	КАПП	157	07	28.10.86	СССР	26	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 69

158-я серия?

523502?7121801	29	КАПП	158	01		СССР		не подтвержден
523502?7121802	29	КАПП	158	02		СССР		не подтвержден
52350247121804	29	КАПП	158	03	19.02.88	СССР	59	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 70
52350247121805	29	КАПП	158	04	31.01.88	СССР	61	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 71
52350247121807	29	КАПП	158	05	31.01.88	СССР	62	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 72
52350247121808	29	КАПП	158	06	31.01.88	СССР	65	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 73
52350247121810	29	КАПП	158	07	31.01.88	СССР	66	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 74
52350247121811	29	КАПП	158	08	24.02.88	СССР	68	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 75
52350247121813	29	КАПП	158	09	12.02.88	СССР	69	в/ч 87268, 830-й ОКПЛВП бн 76
523502??121814	29	КАПП	158	10	1988	СССР		не подтвержден
523502??121815	29	КАПП	158	11	1988	СССР	10	

159-я серия?

523502??122901	29	КАПП	159	01		СССР		не подтвержден
523502??122902	29	КАПП	159	02		СССР		не подтвержден
523502??122904	29	КАПП	159	03		СССР		не подтвержден
52350218122905	29	КАПП	159	04	1кв.1988	СССР	22	38-й ОКПЛВП Украина бн 22 Ка-32ТМ Греция LZ-MSL
52350218122907	29	КАПП	159	05	1кв.1988	СССР	20	Украина бн 30 Экв. Гвинея 019
52350218122908	29	КАПП	159	06	1кв.1988	СССР	32	Украина
52350218122910	29	КАПП	159	07	1кв.1988	СССР	19	Украина бн 33

Ка-31

	31	КАПП	40	01	2003	Индия	IN561	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	02	2003	Индия	IN562	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	03	2003	Индия	IN563	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	04	2003	Индия	IN564	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	05	2004	Индия	IN565	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	06	2004	Индия	IN566	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	07	2004	Индия	IN567	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	08	2004	Индия	IN568	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	09	2004	Индия	IN569	INAS339
	31	КАПП	40	10	2012	Россия	90	
	31	КАПП	40	11?	2012	Россия	91	
	31	КАПП	40	12	2012	сборка КуммАПП	


	31	КАПП	41	03	2010	КНР	9284	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	04	2010	КНР	9294	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	05	2010	КНР	9304	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	06	2011	КНР	9314	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	07	2011	КНР	9324	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	08	2011	КНР	9334	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	09	2012	КНР	9344	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	10	2012	КНР	9354	4.Div/11.Reg
	31	КАПП	41	11	2012	КНР	9364	4.Div/11.Reg

	31	КАПП	41	13	2013	Индия	IN721	INAS339
	31	КАПП	41	14	2013	Индия	IN722	INAS339
	31	КАПП	41	15	2013	Индия	IN723	INAS339
	31	КАПП	41	16	2013	Индия	IN724	INAS339
	31	КАПП	41	17	2013	Индия	IN725	INAS339





Есть информация, что на заглушках Ка-31 №56 были написаны зав. номера 62710 и 62711, по смыслу вроде правильно, 62 - серия между 46 (32) и 79 (51), машины (10)07 и (11)08 соответственно, код изделия "7" более нигде не встречается.

----------


## lindr

Новый год (2013) на IFCG - Услуги в таможенной сфере Ка-31 (Индия)

4114=IN722
4116=IN724

4113=IN721?
4115=IN723?
4117=IN725?



МАГНИТНЫЙ НАКОПИТЕЛЬ ДЛЯ ЗАПИСИ КОДОВО-ИМПУЛЬСНОЙ ИНФОРМАЦИИ НА МАГНИТНОЙ ЛЕНТЕ И ЕЁ ВОСПРОИЗВЕДЕНИЯ НА ВЕРТОЛЕТЕ КА-31 *№ 4113:*; (ФИРМА) ОАО "ИЗМЕРИТЕЛЬ"; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ

УСИЛИТЕЛЬ ТЕЛЕФОННЫЙ ДЛЯ ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31* №4114(722)*:; (ФИРМА) ФНПЦ ОАО "НПП "ПОЛЕТ"; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ

ЧАСТИ РАДИОСТАНЦИИ Р-805К3М-12 ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№4116(724)* ФУНКЦИИ ШИФРОВАНИЯ (КРИПТОГРАФИИ) ОТСУТСТВУЮТ:; (ФИРМА) ОАО "ЯРОСЛАВСКИЙ РАДИОЗАВОД"; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ

ЧАСТИ ЭЛЕКТРООБОРУДОВАНИЯ ВИЗУАЛЬНОГО И ЗВУКОВОГО СИГНАЛИЗАЦИОННОГО ДЛЯ ОПОВЕЩЕНИЯ ЧЛЕНОВ ЭКИПАЖА ВЕРТОЛЕТА КА-31 *№ 4117*, НЕ СОДЕРЖИТ РАДИОЭЛЕКТРОННЫХ СРЕДСТВ И ВЫСОКОЧАСТОТНЫХ УСТРОЙСТВ:; (ФИРМА) ОАО УТЕС; (TM) ОТСУТСТВУЕТ

----------


## Fencer

Есть данные по Ка-29 в строевых полках авиации ВМФ СССР (источник Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII - Страница 681 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU).

----------


## Fencer

Исходя из вышеприведенной таблицы,выходит так:

38 окплвп авиации КСФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром Североморск-2) – 17 Ка-29

б/н красного цвета
18
19
20
21
22
23
24
25
26
59
60
61
62
65
66
68
69

710 окплвп авиации КТОФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром Новонежино) – 16 Ка-29

б/н красного цвета
84
85
86
87
88
89
90
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99

745 окплвп авиации ДКБФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром Донское) – 8 Ка-29

б/н жёлтого цвета
17
18
19
20
21
22
23
24

Жаль для полной картины не хватает данных по Ка-29 авиации КЧФ ВМФ СССР.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Жаль для полной картины не хватает данных по Ка-29 авиации КЧФ ВМФ СССР.


Что интересно в Соглашении между Российской Федерацией и Украиной о параметрах раздела Черноморского флота от 1997 года вообще Ка-29 нет! Впрочем как и самых распространенных Ка-27ПЛ и ПС. Есть всего четыре Ка-27Е, столько же Ка-28, а также 56-ть Ка-25.




> Есть данные по Ка-29 в строевых полках авиации ВМФ СССР (источник Морская авиация есть и будет! - VII - Страница 681 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU).


По СФ у меня иные данные (правда на 1996 год):
есть 15 з/н 17804, но нет 22
есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.

----------


## Fencer

> 38 окплвп авиации КСФ ВМФ СССР (аэродром Североморск-2) – 17 Ка-29
> 
> б/н *красного* цвета


Посмотрел реестр Ка-29.В 38-м окплвп ВВС КСФ бортовые номера Ка-29 были жёлтого цвета.Кто прояснит ситуацию?Какого цвета были бортовые номера?Или сначала были жёлтого цвета,а потом стали красного цвета?Или изначально красного цвета?

----------


## Fencer

> Что интересно в Соглашении между Российской Федерацией и Украиной о параметрах раздела Черноморского флота от 1997 года вообще Ка-29 нет! Впрочем как и самых распространенных Ка-27ПЛ и ПС. Есть всего четыре Ка-27Е, столько же Ка-28, а также 56-ть Ка-25.


Ка-29 в авиацию КЧФ не поставлялись?

----------


## Fencer

> По СФ у меня иные данные (правда на 1996 год):
> есть 15 з/н 17804, но нет 22
> есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.


Спасибо за информацию.Таблица составлена по авиации ВМФ СССР.

----------


## Fencer

> есть 15 з/н 17804, но нет 22
> есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.


Потвержденные данные?
С б/н 15 при поставке в 38-й окплвп не фигурирует.А полный заводской номер его известен?Б/н 15 наверное присвоили позже какому-нибудь Ка-29,т.е. перенумеровали.А вот какой?

----------


## Fencer

> есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.


В заводском номере пропущена одна цифра 5235004712*1*804

----------


## Fencer

> По СФ у меня иные данные (правда на 1996 год):
> есть 15 з/н 17804, но нет 22
> есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.


По Ка-29 б/н 60 заводской номер известен?

----------


## Fencer

> Что интересно в Соглашении между Российской Федерацией и Украиной о параметрах раздела Черноморского флота от 1997 года вообще Ка-29 нет! Впрочем как и самых распространенных Ка-27ПЛ и ПС. Есть всего четыре Ка-27Е, столько же Ка-28, а также 56-ть Ка-25.


Но пять Ка-29 ВМС Украины в реестре есть:

• 52350218122907  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 32 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)
• 52350218122910  Ка-29  19 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 19 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 33 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)
• 52350225118807  Ка-29  23 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 23 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 30 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)
• 52350235118817  Ка-29  21 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 21 красный (ВМС Украины), далее 31 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)
• ?  Ка-29  79 жёлтый  ВМС Украины  находится в качестве памятника в городке Башня на территории ГНИЦ ВС Украины (п.Приморский, Крымская область, бывший ГАНИЦ ВВС Украины, Украина)

----------


## Fencer

• *22907*  Ка-29ТБ  22 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России

и

• 523502181*22907*  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 32 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)

Один и тот же заводской номер?Или два разных заводских номера?

----------


## Fencer

Поправил "Реестр Ка-29".

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Ка-29 в авиацию КЧФ не поставлялись?


На соседнем форуме обсуждали. В Качу две машины пришли только в районе 2000 г. с СФ. 




> Но пять Ка-29 ВМС Украины в реестре есть:


Вероятно доставшиеся Украине из числа этих:
555 оплвп	33 ЦБП	Очаков	4	 шт.
929 ГЛИЦ	Кировское	2 шт.
Вот почему их в соглашении по ЧФ и не было!




> Спасибо за информацию.Таблица составлена по авиации ВМФ СССР.


Авиация ВМФ России родом как раз из СССР. Свежих поставок Ка-29 после 1989 года не было.  Глобальных перенумераций в постсоветское время не было, так как совпадает большая часть данных из обоих источников (а вот в 1996 году как раз перенумеровали все машины). Изменение на один номер влево-вправо вообще как-то странно выглядит.




> В заводском номере пропущена одна цифра 5235004712*1*804


Спасибо за уточнение.




> По Ка-29 б/н 60 заводской номер известен?


Мне нет, т.к. в моих данных его нет.




> • *22907*  Ка-29ТБ  22 жёлтый  авиация ВМФ России и 
> • 523502181*22907*  Ка-29  20 жёлтый (авиация ВМФ СССР), далее 32 жёлтый (ВМС Украины)
> Один и тот же заводской номер?Или два разных заводских номера?


Должен быть один. И вообще он уже в Экваториальной Гвинее ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация




> Потвержденные данные?
> С б/н 15 при поставке в 38-й окплвп не фигурирует.А полный заводской номер его известен?Б/н 15 наверное присвоили позже какому-нибудь Ка-29,т.е. перенумеровали.А вот какой?


Ну скажем так мы не знаем что там было на дату поставки, а что пришло позже. Но борт самый старый из североморских 523500**117804, возможно первоначально использовался в испытаниях, а позже попал в строевую часть. Так как он выпуска 1984 года, а 38 окплвп перевооружен был на Ка-29 в 1986 году. Причем вполне может быть, что пришел как раз в 1986 вместе с новыми машинами с завода.




> По СФ у меня иные данные (правда на 1996 год):
> есть 15 з/н 17804, но нет 22
> есть 59 5235004712804, но нет 60.


На тот момент в 38 окплвп с №21 был еще и Ка-27ПЛ 5235013280601. Так что возможно в моих данных ошибка.

Поразмышлял, по идее между №20 52350036119804 и №23 52350036119807 должен быть еще один 52350036119805 (предполагаемый номер в текущей серии - 4-й). Возможно он и был №22, не исключаю, что в дальнейшем он был передан в другой полк или потерян:



> *Список аварий и катастроф Ка-29*
> 19.03.1987  Катастрофа Ка-29 38 окплвп ВВС КСФ

----------


## Fencer

> Должен быть один. И вообще он уже в Экваториальной Гвинее ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Спасибо за ссылку.Еще одно "белое" пятно проявилось в реестре Ка-29.

----------


## Fencer

Пополнил "Список аварий и катастроф Ка-29":

12.09.1991 Авария Ка-29 710 окплвп ВВС КТОФ

----------


## Fencer

> На соседнем форуме обсуждали.


Спасибо большое за ссылку.С большим интересом прочитал.

----------


## Fencer

Вот еще поставки в строевые полки авиации ВМФ СССР:

555 оплвп авиации КЧФ (аэродром Очаков) – 5 Ка-29

б/н красного цвета
19
20
21
22
23

----------


## Fencer

Еще:

696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА (аэродром Торжок) – 4 Ка-29

б/н жёлтого цвета
30
33
35
38

----------


## Fencer

Журнал "Авиация и время", №5 за 2012 год.
Статья С.Дроздова и А.Бондарева "Вертолет для морпехов":
http://civilavia.info/files/aiv/2012/aiv-0512.zip

----------


## Fencer

> Журнал "Авиация и время", №5 за 2012 год.
> Статья С.Дроздова и А.Бондарева "Вертолет для морпехов":
> http://civilavia.info/files/aiv/2012/aiv-0512.zip


Изучил эту статью.Есть вопрос.Выдержка из статьи:

"Переоборудованию для выполнения нехарактерных задачподвергли и два североморских КА-29. Они стали юстировщиками системы захода на посадку тяжелого авиаанесущего крейсера (ТАКР) "Адмирал Кузнецов""

Так вот один известен:

• 52350035118819  Ка-29  21 красный (38 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2), далее 77 красный (830 окплвп ВВС КСФ, Североморск-2, далее Североморск-1)  оборудован аппаратурой облета РЛС авианесущих крейсеров, дата выпуска 30.08.1986

А второй Ка-29?

----------


## Fencer

Кто уточнит.
В 38-м окплвп,далее в 830-м на Ка-29 были бортовые номера красного или жёлтого цветов?Или они были в определенной последовательности?

----------


## Fencer

Так ни кто не подскажет?В 38-м окплвп,далее в 830-м окплвп на Ка-29 были бортовые номера только красного цвета?Или красного и жёлтого цветов в определенной последовательности?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> В 38-м окплвп,далее в 830-м на Ка-29 были бортовые номера красного или жёлтого цветов?Или они были в определенной последовательности?


В 38-м полку номера были желтые. В 830 - красные. После их объединения в 1993 (если не ошибаюсь) году три года перенумерации не было, были дублирующиеся бортовые (только разного цвета). В 1996 прошла перенумерация и номера стали на всех красными

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> 555 оплвп авиации КЧФ (аэродром Очаков) – 5 Ка-29
> б/н красного цвета 19 20 21 22 23


Вопрос: подтверждены ли для этих бортов заводские номера и последующие изменение бортовых на 30-33?

----------


## AndyM

> Вопрос: подтверждены ли для этих бортов заводские номера и последующие изменение бортовых на 30-33?


19 > 33
20 > 32
21 > 31
22 > Ka-32 LZ-MSL 
23 > 30

----------


## Alexey_VVO

AndyM, эту версию я знаю. Вопрос в том, достоверные ли это данные. В том же СТ заводские для машин ВМСУ подтверждены уже для новых, 30-х номеров

----------


## Fencer

> В 38-м полку номера были желтые. В 830 - красные. После их объединения в 1993 (если не ошибаюсь) году три года перенумерации не было, были дублирующиеся бортовые (только разного цвета). В 1996 прошла перенумерация и номера стали на всех красными


Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## lindr

Кажется есть сдвиг по идентификации номеров серий Ка-29, вот он *17805 он же 76-04* смотрим оба фото.

так что Ка-29 стартовал *75-й серией*. 75->115, 76->117 итд

в сумме имеем 

115 8 ** -> 75-**
117 8 ** -> 76-**
118 8 ** -> 77-**
119 8 ** -> 78-**
121 8 ** -> 79-**
122 9 ** -> 80-**

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Есть информация, что на заглушках Ка-31 №56 были написаны зав. номера 62710 и 62711, по смыслу вроде правильно, 62 - серия между 46 (32) и 79 (51), машины (10)07 и (11)08 соответственно, код изделия "7" более нигде не встречается.


Заглушки, вероятно, не его, но ход мыслей относительно заводских номеров верный:
5232004162714	90 красный -> с/н 40-10
5232004164702	91 красный -> с/н 41-02

Итого по Ка-31:
523200**62701	31	КАПП	40	01	2003	Индия	IN561	INAS339
523200**62702	31	КАПП	40	02	2003	Индия	IN562	INAS339
523200**62704	31	КАПП	40	03	2003	Индия	IN563	INAS339
523200**62705	31	КАПП	40	04	2003	Индия	IN564	INAS339
523200**62707	31	КАПП	40	05	2004	Индия	IN565	INAS339
523200**62708	31	КАПП	40	06	2004	Индия	IN566	INAS339
523200**62710	31	КАПП	40	07	2004	Индия	IN567	INAS339
523200**62711	31	КАПП	40	08	2004	Индия	IN568	INAS339
523200**62713	31	КАПП	40	09	2004	Индия	IN569	INAS339
5232004162714	31	КАПП	40	10	2012	Россия	90	Ейск
	31	КАПП	40	11?	?	?	?	
	31	КАПП	40	12	2012	сборка КуммАПП	

523200**64701	31	КАПП	41	01?	?	?	?
5232004164702	31	КАПП	41	02	2012	Россия	91	Ейск
523200**64704	31	КАПП	41	03	2010	КНР	9284	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64705	31	КАПП	41	04	2010	КНР	9294	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64707	31	КАПП	41	05	2010	КНР	9304	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64708	31	КАПП	41	06	2011	КНР	9314	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64710	31	КАПП	41	07	2011	КНР	9324	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64711	31	КАПП	41	08	2011	КНР	9334	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64713	31	КАПП	41	09	2012	КНР	9344	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64714	31	КАПП	41	10	2012	КНР	9354	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64716	31	КАПП	41	11	2012	КНР	9364	4.Div/11.Reg
523200**64719	31	КАПП	41	13	2013	Индия	IN721	INAS339
523200**64720	31	КАПП	41	14	2013	Индия	IN722	INAS339
523200**64722	31	КАПП	41	15	2013	Индия	IN723	INAS339
523200**64723	31	КАПП	41	16	2013	Индия	IN724	INAS339
523200**64725	31	КАПП	41	17	2013	Индия	IN725	INAS339

----------


## Fencer

Фотографии опытных Ка-31,снятых в 1990 году (взято здесь Реестр Ка-32 - Страница 36 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU).

----------


## Fencer

• 52350025118801  29/3-01  Ка-29  15, далее 35 жёлтый (696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА, Торжок), далее Ка-29ВПНЦУ 35, далее Ка-29ВПНЦУ без б/н (перед вылетом в район боевых действий бортовой номер и опознавательный знак был закрашен)  принимал участие в качестве вертолёта-целеуказателя в составе боевой ударной группы (БУГ), состоящей из двух Ка-50 б/н 24 и 25 и одного Ка-29ВНЦПУ б/н 35 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе в декабре 2000 – январе 2001 гг., дополнительно установлены: прицельно-пилотажно-навигационный комплекс (ПрПНК) «Рубикон», комплексная авиационная бортовую радиотехническая индикаторно-вычислительная система (КАБРИС), сопряженная с приемником системы спутниковой навигации, система внешнего целеуказания (ВЦУ),система управления огнём (СУО), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ) http://russianplanes.net/reginfo/22560

----------


## Fencer

• 52350025117811  76-08  Ка-29  38 жёлтый  696 оиивп 344 ЦБП и ПЛС АА  Торжок  планировался для участия в составе боевой экспериментальной группы (БЭГ), состоящей из четырёх Ка-50 и двух Ка-29 в составе оперативной группировки войск (сил) в Северо-Кавказском регионе, дополнительно были установлены: пушечная установка 2А42, комплекс средств автоматизации и связи (КСАС), тепловые ловушки, экранно-выхлопные устройства (ЭВУ) ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Levonty

Подробностей не знаю. Снят с полчаса назад.

по клику раскрывается до 2000 по длинной стороне

----------


## lindr

> 52350025117811 *29/2-08*


серийный *76*-08




> Подробностей не знаю. Снят с полчаса назад.


*Где* снят? В России, в Индии?

----------


## Levonty

В России. Кумертау.

----------


## Fencer

Интересно почему здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация написали так:

серийный (порядковый) номер:	29/2-08

----------


## Fencer

Тогда у этого Ка-29 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация какой серийный номер?

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Интересно почему здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация написали так:
> серийный (порядковый) номер:	29/2-08


Потому что пока нет данных по номерам серий для Ка-29, но исходя из общего порядка присвоения з/н в сериях, выводы о номера бортов в каждой серии есть. А чтобы различать серии временно до уточнения ввел на РП подобные обозначения, т.е. 8я машина 2-й серии Ка-29. Узнаем соответствие з/н для остальных серий - внесем коррективы.

----------


## lindr

> Потому что пока нет данных по номерам серий для Ка-2*9*


Да все есть 115***=75-**, 117***=76-** 118***=77-**, 119***=78-**, 121***=79-** 122***=80-**

Итого 75-01..05, 76-01-08, 77-01..14, 78-01..13, 79-01..11, 80-01..07 итого: 58 машин, всего было выпущено 59

Пока получается нет конкретных данных о  6 бортах.

523502??117807	29	КАПП	76	05	1985	СССР		не подтвержден
523502??117808	29	КАПП	76	06	1985	СССР		не подтвержден
523502??117810	29	КАПП	76	07	1985	СССР		не подтвержден

52350225118802	29	КАПП	77	02	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден

52350225118816	29	КАПП	77	11	2кв.1985	СССР		не подтвержден

523502??119814	29	КАПП	78	10		СССР		не подтвержден

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Пока получается нет конкретных данных о  6 бортах.


Думаю в их числе - прототипы Ка-31(252РЛД) и 23д2 (Ка-35)

----------


## lindr

В Пушкине вроде как один 29 стоял в 2009 жаль не заснял стоянку тогда, еще там были Ми-8, Ми-8МТ, Ка-25 или 27, не помню уже.

----------


## Nemos19

> В Пушкине вроде как один 29 стоял в 2009 жаль не заснял стоянку тогда, еще там были Ми-8, Ми-8МТ, Ка-25 или 27, не помню уже.


Перед самым "путчем" на аэродроме (В Пушкине) стояло 3-и штуки Ка-29.  После "неудачи"!? их отдали на капремонт.
В Калининграде сейчас точно 1 есть, только передние стойки "продали" или отдали на СПАРК.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Какие-то непонятки с украинскими Ка-29. Якобы 32-й был продан в Гвинею, но на соседнем форуме пишут, что в Кульбакино нынче стоят все четыре машины ВМСУ, в том числе и №32...

----------


## Levonty

Перенесенный на сегодня в честь приезда местного главы региона День авиации.
КумАПП. День открытых дверей. По клику до 2000 по длинной стороне. 




Ну и недалеко выставленный Ка-226, снятый на фишай.

----------


## Fencer

Уважаемые знатоки истории Ка-29. Вот здесь есть вопросы по Ка-29 (пост #380) Реестр Ка-32 - Страница 38 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU. Может кто ответит на эти вопросы...

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемый Nemos19!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что обозначает Ваша информация: 

"Перед самым "путчем" на аэродроме (В Пушкине) стояло 3-и штуки Ка-29. После "неудачи"!? их отдали на капремонт"?

Ка-29 состояли на вооружении авиачасти в Пушкино в августе 1991 года?

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемые форумчане!
"Поскрёб по сусекам", и получился вот такой реестр Ка-29, немного отличающийся от имеющегося на "ветке" - получилось 62 борта: 59 "куметраусских" и 3 "ухтинских":

Новый номер	Стар.номер	Короткий заводской	Первоначальная поставка	Последующая поставка	Прим.	Год постройки
	208		ОКБ Камова		в Ка-31?	1976
	209		ОКБ Камова			1977?
79?	205		ОКБ Камова	Кировское?		1981?
90		15801	Новонежино			1984
91		15802	Новонежино			1984
92		15804	Новонежино			1984
93		15805	Новонежино			1984
94		15807	Новонежино			1984
95		17801	Новонежино			1984
96		17802	Новонежино			1984
62	15	17804	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1985
		17805	ОКБ Камова		в Ка-31	1984
		17807	?			1985
		17808	?			1985
		17810	?			1985
51	38	17811	Торжок	ОКБ Камова	ВПНЦУ	1985
15	35	18801	Торжок	ОКБ Камова	ВПНЦУ	1985
		18802	?			1985
.		18804	Тбилиси/Кутаиси?	Ставрополь?		1985
42		18805	Тбилиси/Кутаиси?	Ставрополь?		1985
32 20		18807	Очаков	Саки	Экваториальная Гвинея	1985
97		18808	Новонежино			1985
98		18810	Новонежино			1985
99		18811	Новонежино			1985
23		18813	Донское	ОКБ Камова?		
24		18814	Донское			
		18816	?			1985
31	21	18817	Очаков	Саки		1985
77	21	18819	Североморск-2	Североморск-1	облётчик	1985
63	18	19801	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
64	19	19802	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
65	20	19804	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
	22	19805	Североморск-2	катастрофа		1986
66	23	19807	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
67	24	19808	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
68	25	19810	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
69	26	19811	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1986
17		19813	Донское			1986
		19814	?			.
84		19816	Новонежино			1987
85		19817	Новонежино			1987
86		19819	Новонежино			1988
87		21801	Новонежино			1987
88		21802	Новонежино			1987
70	59	21804	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
71	61	21805	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
72	62	21807	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
73	65	21808	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
74	66	21810	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
75	68	21811	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
76	69	21813	Североморск-2	Североморск-1		1988
		21814	?			
		21815	?			
10		21816	Сызрань			1988
19		22901	Донское			1988
20		22902	Донское			1988
18		22904	Донское			1988
-	22	22905	Очаков	Саки	экспорт Болгария	1988
22		22907	Донское			1988
32	20	22908	Очаков	Саки		1988
33	19	22910	Очаков	Саки		1988
20		?	ЛИИ МАП			
21		?	Донское	катастрофа		
29		?	?		выставка	
30		?	Торжок	авария		
33		?	Торжок			
89		?	Новонежино

Возможно, что-то Вам и пригодится...
С уважением
Сергей

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> "Поскрёб по сусекам", и получился вот такой реестр Ка-29, немного отличающийся от имеющегося на "ветке" - получилось 62 борта: 59 "куметраусских" и 3 "ухтинских"


Сергей, спасибо за Ваши данные. В целом они совпадают с реестром на РП, за исключением машин, попавших в ВМС Украины:
1) 22907 у Вас посчитаны два раза - и как ВМСУ, и как ВМФ РФ
2) Подтверждено ли соответствие заводских номеров при смене бортовых в ВМСУ (20->32,23->30,19->33,21->31)?

----------


## aviafan

Собственно, вот и сами вопросы:

Анализируя историю серии Ка-29, наткнулся на целый ряд "белых пятен":
1) количество построенных вертолётов превышает 59 - "выхожу" на цифру 62. Вероятно всего, 59 - Ка-29, построенные в Кумертау, но ведь первые машины строились на опытном производстве ОКБ Камова. Но сколько их было там построено? Кроме широко известных 208 и 209, ветераны мне подсказывают, что был борт и 205. Кроме того, одну машину (б/н 79) получили в 3-м Управлении ГК НИИ ВВС в 1981 году, за 3 года до начала серийного производства Ка-29. Что это - четвёртая машина из Ухтомской или переименованный 205, 208 или 209?
2) сколько всего Ка-29 было в распоряжении ОКБ? Ведь только 3 из них переоборудовали: 2 Ка-31 и 1 Ка-27ПК. Известны б/н 205, 208, 209, 23 и "безномерной". Хотя не стоит исключать и "игры" с бортовыми номерами.
3) чьи были машины с бортовыми 41 и 42 (зав.18804 и 18805 соответственно)? Не авиации погранвойск СССР часом? В официальных летописях её истории по Ка-29 - ни слова... На ум приходит 12 оуап ПВ Тбилиси/Кобулетти. Возможно, были планы по принятию на вооружение авиации ПВ... Но видел фото, связанное с историей марыйского оап ПВ: там на заднем плане именно Ка-29 стоит...
4) Ка-29 с б/н 10 попал в 484 уап Сызранского ВВАУЛ до 1992 года или после? Сразу с завода или откуда-то передавали?
5) ветераны подсказывают, что Ка-29 б/н 33 из Торжка передали куда-то в качестве учебного пособия или экспоната? Кто-то, может, знает куда?
6) сколько собственных машин было в 3-м Управлении ГК НИИ ВВС? По моим данным, две: б/н 79 1981 г.в. и вторая машина, переданная из Очакова. Какой был её бортовой, и какова её судьба?
7) был ли собственный Ка-29 (якобы б/н 20) в ЛИИ МАП? Или это ОКБшная машина?
8) что за история с передачей 13 (19) Ка-29 в авиацию МВД РФ в конце 90-х-начале 2000-х, про что в своё время сообщала "Авиация и космонавтика"? Какие-то нереализованные планы?
9) почему после 1988 года не выпущено не одного Ка-29? Ведь были же ещё 1989, 1990 и 1991-й?!
Пока вопросов много, возможно, что-то проясните Вы, уважаемые форумчане!
С уважением
Сергей

----------


## aviafan

Спасибо, уважаемый Alexey_VVO!

Исправлено!..

По Очакову-Сакам, к сожалению, информация неподтверждённая...

----------


## aviafan

Подскажите, где ремонтировали Ка-29 во времена СССР?

20 АРЗ (Пушкин) - точно (СФ, ЧФ, БФ?);
Кумертаусский завод - точно (ТОФ);
153 АРЗ (Кневичи) - под вопросом (ТОФ?).

А 150 АРЗ (Калининград (Люблино Новое) уже после 1991 года стал Ка-29 заниматься или до 1992 года?

----------


## aviafan

В Очакове в феврале 1991 года были Ка-29 б/н 19, 20, 22, 23. Так что в Кировское в 1990 году, вероятно, поставили б/н 21. А с учётом того, что б/н 79 (бывший 205?) находится на постаменте, то в Экваториальную Гвинею, вероятнее всего, ушёл экс-кировский б/н 21.

----------


## Lynx

> Собственно, вот и сами вопросы:
> Анализируя историю серии Ка-29, наткнулся на целый ряд "белых пятен":
> Кроме широко известных 208 и 209, ветераны мне подсказывают, что был борт и 205.


Откуда вообще информация про 205?

----------


## aviafan

Уважаемый Lynx!

Данные - от непосредственных участников событий. В данном случае - Заслуженного лётчика-испытателя, служившего в 3-м Управлении ГКНИИ ВВС и проводившего испытания Ка-29.

Вот одно из воспоминаний:
"Да, № 205 - это первая машина из Кумертау, поступившая к нам на КСИ. Ее перегонял не я, а летчики фирмы с "Песчанки"… Возможно, именно она потом была в нашей части под № 70". 

С уважением
Сергей

----------


## Nemos19

Не очень понял общаясь с Гореловцами на ремонт к ним с Балтики пришод 29 или 52 -?

----------


## Fencer

• 52350036119811 Ка-29 69 жёлтый
• 52350047121804 Ка-29 70 жёлтый
Реестр Ка-32 | Страница 20 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## lindr

> Всего 696-му ОИИВП передaли 4 Кa-29 с бортовыми номерaми 30, 33, 35 и 38. Первый из них потеряли в результaте aвaрии 18 октября 1991 г. Полет проходил ночью в сложных метеусловиях. Вертолет уже возврaщaлся нa свой aэродром после отрaботки боевого применения нa полигоне Спирово (в рaйоне Торжкa), когдa нa высоте 250 м снaчaлa выключился прaвый двигaтель, a через минут 5 нaчaло пaдaть дaвление в редукторе и рaсти темперaтурa. После пaдения дaвления до 0 и ростa темперaтуры до 100°, экипaж принял решение нa вынужденное покидaние мaшины в связи с невозможностью подобрaть площaдку для посaдки. С высоты 150 м борттехник Ю.П. Соя, штурмaн М.А. Стрaхолис и комaндир О.Н. Мягков успешно покинули aппaрaт, воспользовaвшись пaрaшютaми. В течение двух чaсов их нaшел и подобрaл Ми-8.


Думаю это они
..
523502??117807	29	КАПП	76	05	1985	СССР		не подтвержден
523502??117808	29	КАПП	76	06	1985	СССР		не подтвержден
523502??117810	29	КАПП	76	07	1985	СССР		не подтвержден
52350225117811	29	КАПП	76	08	1985	СССР	38	696-й ОИИВП, БЭГ
..

----------


## skydive

Після списання *вертольоту 01Д2* заводський № *21025200120* на підставі прибутковому ордеру № 34 від 07.04.2005р. оприбутковано фюзеляж, у вигляді чорного лому, у кількості 600 кг на суму 190,00 гривен, що найшло відображення у бухгалтерському обліку (Дт201/1 Кт 441) ДП НДЦ "Вертоліт" .

----------


## aviafan

Спасибо за интересные данные!
Интересно № 21025200120 - это нынешний б/н 79, стоящий на постаменте (бывший б/н 205?)?

----------


## Avia M

В наст. время...  (47121816?). Ещё послужит (зкспонатом)!

----------


## Мотылёк

Кача.2007год.
Ка-29

----------


## Евгений

Кубинка подготовила Ка-29 к передаче в Патриот.

----------


## Avia M

> Кубинка подготовила Ка-29 к передаче в Патриот.


Справедливости ради, выделим специалистов ГУПСАП из Севастополя (непосредственно покраска)...

----------


## OKA

"15 августа 2016 года проходящий испытания головной большой десантный корабль "Иван Грен" проекта 11711 прибыл в Кронштадт. 23 августа на корабле в Финском заливе совместно с АО "Камов" были начаты испытания авиационного комплекса, в которых принимает участие вертолет Ка-29 (бортовой номер "38 желтый", регистрационный номер RF-34194) из состава 859-го Центра боевого применения и подготовки лётного состава Морской авиации ВМФ России (Ейск).

Сообщается, что за день 23 августа вертолет совершил 24 посадки на палубу "Ивана Грена". По завершении испытаний авиационного комплекса "Иван Грен" убудет для дальнейшего прохождения испытаний обратно в Балтийск.



Вертолет Ка-29 (бортовой номер "38 желтый", регистрационный номер RF-34194) во время испытаний авиационного комплекса большого десантного корабля "Иван Грен" проекта 11711 в Финском заливе, 23.08.2016 (с) RoyalJib / forums.airbase.ru и www.facebook.com/denis.toskin "

Больше фото здесь :
Испытания авиационного комплекса на "Иване Грене" - bmpd

----------


## Levonty

Что-то в реестре не нашел "91 желтый", а может искал невнимательно.
rf-34148

В субботу; ЛИС КумАПП

----------


## Fencer

> Что-то в реестре не нашел "91 желтый", а может искал невнимательно.
> rf-34148
> 
> В субботу; ЛИС КумАПП


Это не Ка-31Р б/н 91 бывший красный?

----------


## kabuki

> Это не Ка-31Р б/н 91 бывший красный?


Ну причём тут вообще Ка-31, если это явно Ка-29.  :Confused:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Мне больше интересно, что там рядом зачехлённое ).

----------


## Levonty

> Мне больше интересно, что там рядом зачехлённое ).


Думаю, что-то из этой партии https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6711...85c_3362f486_M (М опционально заменяется на orig - получается 2000 пикселов по длинной стороне кадра.) Кадр ноября 2013

----------


## Mister Z

> В наст. время...  (47121816?). Ещё послужит (зкспонатом)!  Вложение 69738


Да, это он: http://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-ka-32.456/page-22

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Думаю, что-то из этой партии https://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6711...85c_3362f486_M (М опционально заменяется на orig - получается 2000 пикселов по длинной стороне кадра.) Кадр ноября 2013


Но радара-то нет ). А "из этой партии" тоже прикольная машинка.

----------


## Levonty

> Но радара-то нет ). А "из этой партии" тоже прикольная машинка.


Так его там и быть не должно. Если, конечно, речь о радаре Ка-31. Под чехлами что-то на базе Ка-27. По кабине же видно, округлая, а не плоская.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Речь о радаре Ка-27. Поэтому и интересно. Или это Ка-32? Я забыл, что они бывают без радара :D.

----------


## Levonty

> Речь о радаре Ка-27. Поэтому и интересно. Или это Ка-32? Я забыл, что они бывают без радара :D.


Скорее всего тридцать второй. Помнится, был китайский заказ, в т.ч. на оснащенные водометом машины. Но я не особо в теме, так что это проще считать на уровне ИА "ОБС"
Тогда и летали, тренировались забор воды навзвис делать в разрезе. Правда, особо не разглядеть тут ничего, да и в тот день просто летали без забора.


Дома нашел еще несколько кадров. Но все равно расстояние большое было, а объектив всего 135 мм на длинном конце. Это уже обрезаны края горизонтальных кадров.
 

Но потом эти восточные камрады то ли отказались от сделки, то ли отложили. Так несколько машин и стоят пока на ЛИСе. На спутниковых снимках что в яндексе, что на гугльмапе можно увидеть в юго-западном углу стоянки машины без лопастей.

Но что-то мы от основной темы ветки ушли, могут и ай-яй-яй сделать.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Сервисное обслуживание вертолетов по спецификации согласно перечню, утвержденному Минобороны России (ВМФ) на 2016 год, в том числе:
Выполнение регламентных работ через 48 месяцев эксплуатации с устранением выявленных неисправностей и ремонтом (заменой) блоков и агрегатов на вертолетах Ка-31Р, а именно:
- На вертолете Ка-31Р № 5232004162714: 
- На вертолете Ка-31Р № 5232004164702: 
Выполнение регламентных работ через 48 месяцев эксплуатации с устранением выявленных неисправностей и ремонтом (заменой) блоков и агрегатов на изд. Э-801 № Н00861
Место выполнения - в/ч 49324, аэр. Североморск-1
Источник

----------


## Nemos19

> Уважаемый Nemos19!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, что обозначает Ваша информация: 
> 
> "Перед самым "путчем" на аэродроме (В Пушкине) стояло 3-и штуки Ка-29. После "неудачи"!? их отдали на капремонт"?
> 
> Ка-29 состояли на вооружении авиачасти в Пушкино в августе 1991 года?


Нет просто перегнали откудо-то. Стояли на ЛИССе до конца пучча, потом отдали на капремонт, почти без чертежей и документации разбирали зарисовывая и крепеж привязывая мешочками к агрегатам. Был в том году (2015) в Кневичах там в сборочном цеху рядом с МиГами стоят на гидроподъемниках без стоек 3 штуки Ка-29 (или 4-ре) в полусобранном  состоянии. 
Сейчас они выйграли конкурс и будут ремонтировать одну Ка-27 ПС. 
(Открытое акционерное общество "322 Авиационный ремонтный завод".
Номер заявки – 3.
Предложение о цене контракта – 50 893 380.20)

----------


## lindr

[QUOTE"Перед самым "путчем" на аэродроме (В Пушкине) стояло 3-и штуки Ка-29. После "неудачи"!? их отдали на капремонт"?][/QUOTE]
В 2009 я был на аэродроме НПО МиР, кроме ЛЛ МИ-8МТ та стояли полуразобранные вертушки.

Ми-8 старый (не М), Ми-8МТ одна или две и две машины семейства Ка, то ли Ка-25 и Ка-27, то ли Ка-27 и Ка-29.

----------


## Djoker

На повестке года – модернизация вертолётов » Кумертауское Время

----------


## Djoker

Ка-29 есть на Балтике?


https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcww2apDlZd

----------


## airwolf

Есть! Тем летом видел в Донском.

----------


## Panda-9

> Есть! Тем летом видел в Донском.


Прошлым летом летающих Ка-29 там не должно было быть. Только в конце ноября этого года со 150-го АРЗ передали возвращенное к жизни звено Ка-29, а летчики только начали получать допуски. https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2151772@egNews
Так что на фото, очевидно, один из этой партии. Задний план на фото - Донское. Смущает только, что номер перекрашен. Не могли сразу требуемый нанести?

----------


## Avia M

> • 52350026119801 Ка-29... далее 63 красный АвГр 7050 АвБ МА СФ (Североморск-1).


Поехали! Полагаю на АРЗ?...

----------


## Rus_Knights

https://saoirse-2010.livejournal.com/45588.html

----------


## Fencer

> https://saoirse-2010.livejournal.com/45588.html


Есть же возможность посмотреть заводские номера...

----------


## Avia M

"Пожелтел"?...

----------

